# Ghosts



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im just curious how many of you out there believe in ghosts...

Ive had way over my fair share of experiences and wanted to hear yours.

My experience of ghost come from the place I work at--the theatre at my school. In our theatre we have a ghost named George. He always manages to pull pranks on the students as well as the staff that are apart of the theatre in some way shape or form. From past experience weve learned that he hates Whitney Houston's I will always love you and Michael Jackson's Thriller. Everytime those songs come on he always turns them off. He pulls other pranks but that was just to name one.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

So now you're bragging about George online?? Hmm...







I sense







in the air...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i do..believe in ghost... evil one at that


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

not yet anyway!! touch wood


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

All the Sh*t that has happend during my life leads me to ASSUME that someone must be watching out for my a$$. Friendly ghosts of spirits are the only way to explain this. Although I am science oriented, we all have to make exceptions in our rational thought to account for unexplainable events.

~Dj


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't believe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I don't believe


 Me neither, as long as no one can provide conclusive evidence (and I don't mean a crappy TV show or similar: hard, factual evidence....)


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i belive i have had a few people i know have experiances with things that i truly belive happend. anyway i think that ghosts are real.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes b/c i am one. (see name.)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

look at what i saw today in my living room ...scaried the bejesus out of me







....ghost are real i tell you


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I believe in ghosts. Ive actually had experiences, have stories and played Oujia.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my girlfriends family has owned several haunted houses thus far, and some of the ghosts tried to hurt them several times

I saw one at the only house of theirs that I saw that was haunted, it was running from the barn to the woods, so I ran after it and when I got close it dissappeared,

I chased it because I didnt know what it who it was till I got close enough to tell it wasnt human


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

A couple of my friends have had their houses haunted, I belive that a couple watch over me because of things that have happened in the past. WE even have one at work, I have yet to see one but I dunno if I want to see one because it would prolly scare the bejesus out of me so that is why they make it so I can' t see them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> look at what i saw today in my living room ...scaried the bejesus out of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Quick its stealing your candels

and all you guys should take less LSD


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Nope Ghosts aren't real! But Aliens....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> and all you guys should take less LSD


 ROFL!!!









I heard acid makes you see spirits come out of the ground though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it can make you see almost anything if you pay enough for it


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

the house I live in now has had one death from natural causes (conveniently enough in my room) and two suicides in the garage. (one by shotgun in the mouth, one by exhaust fumes through the window) now I know why the rent was such a good deal compared to the rest of the neighborhood. I have seen and heard things several times that cannot be explained and I cant wait to move. whatever it is, it is definitely a presence and is not friendly.

Just one week ago, I was sleeping one night, when I woke up, both the middle shelves above my head (their is 4 total) were on the ground along with everything on them. However, one of them was standing on it's edge ! this is impossible considering ; #1 the shelves would have hit me on their way down if it was just gravity or an earthquake or something, #2 I cant even get a 24 ounce beer to stand upright on the carpet when I'm playing ps2 in there....let alone a 36 inch shelf standing on it's f------ edge? #3, why the middle shelves and not all of them or just the bottom 2 ?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Those DIY ghosts - you gotta love them


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it's all just psychological. I don't believe in them, but I'm still afraid of the dark. It's the irrational Fear of the Unknown


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've worked for the school board here for 20 years.Almost all of our schools are over 50 years old with some over 90 years old. 
One School, Prince of Wales gave pretty much everyone the creeps , most commonly were hearing doors opening and closing and sounds of kids playing and sounds of someone walking in the school. 
The other was LOWE school. I used to go in a bit early in order to take a shower before work. I was in the shower and it felt like a large peice of ice was drawn diaganally across my back from my right shoulder to my left side.
It really creeped me out but I laughed it off as nothing . a few months later my supervisor was talking with a few of us and related a story about being in the same room back in the 70's that I was in and had the exact same thing happen. I've got goose bumps writting this ..
That's it for me.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ghost are real even though there is no proof and never will be i still believe in them


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

anyone who's interested, there may be something on the net about "fairview training center " it was a big complex of old buildings built in the teens and twenties for people to take all the people with disabilities like downs, etc, anyone who was mentally unfit or not able to live in society. lets just say that the practices they had in the twenties up to the fifties was not exactly humane.....anyway, there is even a book about some of the historical buildings there on the grounds being severely haunted.... any trouble looking for it, try going to borders books online or anything having to do with oregon historical buildings or hauntings.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Haunted Places

Or you can do a simple search on Yahoo... just type in "Haunted Places" and it'll come up w/a list of links you can look at that give haunted places... California Haunted Places


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

As found from the above sight...

San Jose - Independence High School - In the large theater there is a presence named "George". Legend has it he fell off one of the catwalks while working. Now his spirit haunts the theater. Lights switch on and off during presentations done for students, seats pull down and come up when no one is sitting next to you, and if alone in the theater practicing for a show, "George" loves to play lighting tricks on you. Fact is no one has ever died in that theatre. No Janitors are ever allowed to go up there nor do they have reason too. The history however, behind George is he has been ever present since the has been built. No one really knows where he comes from or what the history of the land is or anything...though there is a basic story that does float around. So far our George has three figures...The first being there was the business like man figure that was standing up against the wall. The second time George appeared, it was to the actors - [techs never saw him that night] however actors kept complaining about a little boy running around backstage trying to catch his toy ball. The last sighting that has happened was about a year ago witnessed by 2 people who where alone in the building. It was of a very large man and he sat down and filled up the aisle of the house ...which is about 2 and 1/2 to 3 feet wide. A week later after seeing this one of the witnesses was in the lighting booth. and reports, "My friend and I were coming down the stairs of the lighting booth to go talk to our teacher, who was at the other end of the building...no where near the stage or house [where the audience sits], as we got half way down the whole booth started shaking violently. Us thinking it was an earthquake ran and got the heck out of there. We went to our teachers office, which is located in the same building, and asked her if she felt an earthquake or anything. She looked at us and said, "No, what are you talking about?" Since then...George has managed to become more violent here and there...he never harms anyone...however he still continues to play his usual tricks."

^ That story was contributed by Ms_Natt. It happened I believe last summer while she was doing maintanance for the theatre...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

:nod: very real


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is some scary stuff .cant believe the name george would ever be a scary name .but nice story


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

LOL







Try spending some alone time in there... it's some fun stuff if you dont expect anything to happen... Noises being made, boxes being thrown, heavy people walking... OOh... yea.. keep in mind... you're ALONE in the ENTIRE BUILDING! Say Hi to George...


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i beleive in aliens and ghosts, infact one of my friend's friend falls asleep normaly but then when he his asleep he sits up (while being asleep) and his eyes open up and become all white) like when storm (from x-men) uses her powers to create weather her eyes turn all white, so i think my friend's friend is posesed by a ghost. he scared the







out of me when i woke up to take a piss and i saw him stiting up like that. i almost pissed my pants.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sleep walkers.. another scary ass thing to experience. Also more, people that talk to you in their sleep!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I believe in ghosts. Ive actually had experiences, have stories and played Oujia.


 i do not repat do not eve will f*ck with a ouija bord im not saying i believe in ghosts but im black we aint looking for that sh*t either we run!!!!!! lmao


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

lil_alien piranhas said:


> i beleive in aliens and ghosts, infact one of my friend's friend falls asleep normaly but then when he his asleep he sits up (while being asleep) and his eyes open up and become all white) like when storm (from x-men) uses her powers to create weather her eyes turn all white, so i think my friend's friend is posesed by a ghost. he scared the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's not that his eyes are white, its just that they're not facing forward. When you sleep, your eyes roll upwards, which is where they were when his eyelids opened... However... I'd be scared to sleep in the same room as your friend. That's not anything CLOSE to being normal activity while sleeping...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that would creep tge hell out of me i wouldent go back to sleep


----------



## lil_alien piranhas (May 5, 2003)

i though that he was going to kill me or something like that. i was ready to punch him if he didn't lay down


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> As found from the above sight...
> 
> San Jose - Independence High School - In the large theater there is a presence named "George". Legend has it he fell off one of the catwalks while working. Now his spirit haunts the theater. Lights switch on and off during presentations done for students, seats pull down and come up when no one is sitting next to you, and if alone in the theater practicing for a show, "George" loves to play lighting tricks on you. Fact is no one has ever died in that theatre. No Janitors are ever allowed to go up there nor do they have reason too. The history however, behind George is he has been ever present since the has been built. No one really knows where he comes from or what the history of the land is or anything...though there is a basic story that does float around. So far our George has three figures...The first being there was the business like man figure that was standing up against the wall. The second time George appeared, it was to the actors - [techs never saw him that night] however actors kept complaining about a little boy running around backstage trying to catch his toy ball. The last sighting that has happened was about a year ago witnessed by 2 people who where alone in the building. It was of a very large man and he sat down and filled up the aisle of the house ...which is about 2 and 1/2 to 3 feet wide. A week later after seeing this one of the witnesses was in the lighting booth. and reports, "My friend and I were coming down the stairs of the lighting booth to go talk to our teacher, who was at the other end of the building...no where near the stage or house [where the audience sits], as we got half way down the whole booth started shaking violently. Us thinking it was an earthquake ran and got the heck out of there. We went to our teachers office, which is located in the same building, and asked her if she felt an earthquake or anything. She looked at us and said, "No, what are you talking about?" Since then...George has managed to become more violent here and there...he never harms anyone...however he still continues to play his usual tricks."
> 
> ^ That story was contributed by Ms_Natt. It happened I believe last summer while she was doing maintanance for the theatre...


 I read all of these it is the dshadowlands website I like supernatural things lol even if they scare me and aliens exist as well.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

not neccesarily but some of my friends have talked about their family speakin in different tongues in the middle of the night and the person can't speak a word of french my cousin does the sit up thing but her eyes aren't all white, if they are all white then her eyes are in the back of her head this can be caused by the eyelids just opening as a muscle reaction but who knows, not many are reported that the spirit goes in the body and inhabits it for awhile.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Sleep walkers.. another scary ass thing to experience. Also more, people that talk to you in their sleep!!!


 I actually sleep walk I haven't done it for a couple of years and people talk in their sleep all the time kev yells things in his sleep and I say what and he just glares and shuts his eyes and I am all, fine then! My cousin you can have conversations with and I will be sleeping and open my eyes and she is sitting up, "lissa what are you doing?" "SLeeping!""uh okay " then open my eyes 10 minutes later and she is back down like she was, my uncle use to do this. He is now dead of cancer so maybe sometimes he likes to connect with the family.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I don't believe in anything.

Where's acidsurvivor? That kid's fucked up from the spirits that he believe haunt his bedroom.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

When it comes to Aliens there are about 8 Planets we know of that can support life. They are very far away. IF there are aliens you better hope they are friendly, humans are a young species so Aliens are guaranteed to be superiorly advanced and intelligent


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

There is one website that has managed to cover our theatre as a haunted place in San Jose, CA...however there story is false. They claim that it is an old janitor that haunts the theatre because he fell off the catwalks. Its a false acusation. It never has happened. However it is known throughout history that theatres have a ghost as a protector of the building. Everytime they do an exorcism to get rid of a ghost out of a theatre the building ends up burning down within a matter of weeks from the exorcism.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

winkyee said:


> I've worked for the school board here for 20 years.Almost all of our schools are over 50 years old with some over 90 years old.
> One School, Prince of Wales gave pretty much everyone the creeps , most commonly were hearing doors opening and closing and sounds of kids playing and sounds of someone walking in the school.
> The other was LOWE school. I used to go in a bit early in order to take a shower before work. I was in the shower and it felt like a large peice of ice was drawn diaganally across my back from my right shoulder to my left side.
> It really creeped me out but I laughed it off as nothing . a few months later my supervisor was talking with a few of us and related a story about being in the same room back in the 70's that I was in and had the exact same thing happen. I've got goose bumps writting this ..
> That's it for me.


 yeah i got goosbumps... ^going to turn the light on....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

After awhile you kind of get used to the ghosts...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

city college of san francisco is haunted the science bulding..they say you hear a flute in the middle of the night...have friends that work security there and they do not enter that building for nothing at night....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Not even if theyre with someone?!?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Not even if theyre with someone?!?


both of my buddies work the grave yard shift and neither steps foot in there...they say that they have heard it and they have recieved calls to check it out......but they don't...don't blame them..spook the sh*t out of me too...not know what you'll see or here...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

We should have our BBQ there...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The thing about ghosts is theyll play with your head before showing themselves to you...at least with all my experiences thats how its been. Usually, if your there with someone the ghost wont be so scary as if it were if it were only one person.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Geez... George scares the sh*t out of you no matter how many people are there. Just as long as he isn't throwing nuts and bolts at us, I'm fine... He can throw me off the stage, I dont care. He can only do anythin to you if you let him. Expect him to do something, nothing will happen. Expect him to do nothing, you just asked for it...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Expect him to do something, nothing will happen. Expect him to do nothing, you just asked for it...


 I think Im the exception to that rule. During lunch he was hella pounding around like nobody's business. I dont get him sometimes.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

He just likes you, that's all...







Our Georgie is in


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its a good thing Im graduating then...







I dont know if I want to do summer maintnance one last time... each year gets more freakish than the last...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yea, that's all I need... You to have another summer filled with George...







So how many phone calls should I expect with you screaming for me to get over there??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That was ONE summer going on 3 years ago...and I wasnt screaming...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Okay. Okay... just half crying... Then running out of the building when I was coming so that you wouldn't be alone while I took my time walking...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Okay. Okay... just half crying...


 I dont think so!!


----------

